# "Emo" Music Lovers Conversation/ Song Share



## Uathúil (Feb 2, 2019)

I love the emo quartet,  and a few random bands, so I'll be putting up some songs. Feel free to talk, share songs, and make random band references that no one but other fans understand.


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

I love emo music 
its my favorite kind of music


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 31, 2019)

I recommend checking out Boyinabands music


----------



## Uathúil (Apr 2, 2019)

"I can't breath fire, I can't fly either...please just don't ask why I have wings" made me think of -

You like D&D, Audrey Hepburn, Fangoria, Harry Houdini, and croquet. You can't swim, you can't dance, and you don't know karate. Face it, your never gonna make it. 
_I don't want to make it. I just wanna-_
*awesome guitar playing*


----------



## Uathúil (Apr 25, 2019)

Okay, really quickly, my cousin's name is Nico, and his kids are 4 and 5.
 4+5=9 

IT'S NICO AND THE NINERS


----------

